

Mobile First Web Second (continued) - matthewphiong
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2010/11/mobile-first-web-second-continued.html

======
ThomPete
I love mobile as much as every other geek out there. I have them all, iphone,
ipad, android, laptops etc. It's fantastic and wonderful and all that.

But there is a certain amount of echo chamber to all this talk about mobile.

Yes it's one of the most important areas out there and especially for consumer
oriented location aware stuff. But not all of us can do our jobs, just by
answering emails.

So perhaps the principle should really be product first, platform second.

~~~
petervandijck
It's more of a product design/user experience thing. Designing for mobile
first (small screen etc, limited input controls etc.) and then moving to web
is much easier than doing it the other way around.

~~~
ThomPete
But that obviously depends on what you are doing.

Not all products are 4Square.

And often mobile is an extension of the core product not the product itself.

~~~
petervandijck
Yes, but 1. more and more, mobile is becoming the product itself, and 2. even
if it's not, it's still helpful (from a UX perspective) to do mobile first.
For me it's been helpful to try mobile first, even when it's not the core
product.

~~~
ThomPete
I don't think mobile is becoming the product itself more and more. It's just
that mobile allow for new kinds of products.

But that does not mean that mobile will take over everything.

------
buro9
API first. Mobile or Web second (depends on where your market is). Whatever
you still need to do third.

